
What would it Look like with all the planets between the earth and the moon? - booleandilemma
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KEoqv0PAAT8
======
_bxg1
Wow, I definitely thought of the moon as being way closer than that

~~~
Ultramanoid
_" Earth’s moon ... is over one quarter the size of Earth in diameter. No
other planet has a moon this large in proportion to the size of the planet."_

------
bjowen
This is gorgeous, particularly the shadow chases across the disk of Jupiter.
But I can’t help wondering what the xkcd What If? version would look like...

